# It is squirreltastic



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2007)

And now for some Easter squirrel-spam 

(same squirrel as in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77913 )

1: squirrel breakfast at 300mm






2: Breakfast can be a hard task ... 





3: ... another breakfast crop





4: ..hmm, I better continue my breakfast up in the tree when that strange lensman comes closer ....





5: munch munch .. but I better keep an eye on him ...





6:  What is lensman going to do?





7: Oh No! Is he really coming after me? 





8: No, lucky me, he cannot climb with all those lenses and the monopod!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2007)

great stuff there Alex, last 2 are my faves
#2 makes me laugh, great face its pulling

might head to the British Wildlife Centre soon on one of their photographic days, you can get really close to them there


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 11, 2007)

Great shots. #2 made me laugh as well.  #8 is my favorite.:thumbup:


----------



## MonteMama (Apr 11, 2007)

#7 is my favorite. Those ears up in the air make me giggle.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2007)

7 and 8 for me too!!  I've never seen a squirrel with its ears fluffed up like in #7...what a hoot!


----------



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

That's got to be one of the cutest forest critters on earth...#2 cracked me up...but I love the attitude that squirrel is giving you in #8 :sillysmi:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks all  squirrels seem to be popular with the girls again


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> thanks all  squirrels seem to be popular with the girls again



now hang on a minute! I think you need to rephrase that


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> now hang on a minute! I think you need to rephrase that



I knew you would complain ... 

OK, they are popular among girls and lovers of Otters and some maniacs!


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I knew you would complain ...
> 
> OK, they are popular among girls and lovers of Otters and some maniacs!



I like the squirrels...but I'm a girl so I like otters too


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I knew you would complain ...
> 
> OK, they are popular among girls and lovers of Otters and some maniacs!





wow I must be special, I fall in to 2 of those categories


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 12, 2007)

Great serries here Alex_B. I'm liking #7 the best... what an expression? And by the way if I'm not a girl, otter lover (persay), or a mainic, is it alright to like these pictures?


----------



## zendianah (Apr 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> wow I must be special, I fall in to 2 of those categories


 

 Your a girl who loves otters?


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Your a girl who loves otters?




i was thinking the same thing :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Your a girl who loves otters?





nabero said:


> i was thinking the same thing :lmao:



what is this, international pick on LP day again? :er:


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> what is this, international pick on LP day again? :er:


:hug::


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL I also love the look on its face in #7

I still think squirrels are evil so otters definitely get my vote.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2007)

LP .. it is not my fault that they all go for you! 

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> what is this, international pick on LP day again? :er:


 

I think thats everyday.. LP..  :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> LP .. it is not my fault that they all go for you!
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone.



what can I say? They adore me!! or maybe its my photos of Otters :er:


----------



## zendianah (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok.. Nabero.. its time to come clean.. We must admit.. we adore LP and his Otters


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 12, 2007)

hahaha, i love that expression.

its like squirral on speed or somthing.  it looks like somthing a taxadermist would do to a squirral for kicks.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> hahaha, i love that expression.
> 
> its like squirral on speed or somthing.  it looks like somthing a taxadermist would do to a squirral for kicks.


----------



## morydd (Apr 12, 2007)

It's amazing how much difference a fuzzy tail makes. Without it these'd just be pictures of rats. Good pictures, still rats.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2007)

morydd.. but rats are nice and cute too!


----------



## loser101 (Apr 12, 2007)

haha

Love the little story that came with the pictures. Good pictures too. 7 is my favorite...


----------



## morydd (Apr 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> morydd.. but rats are nice and cute too!



Not the kind that live in my alley!


----------



## _Jerry_ (Apr 12, 2007)

MonteMama said:


> #7 is my favorite. Those ears up in the air make me giggle.



Me too! 

P.S. - Nice pictures!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks all  I was actually about to post these in the bloopers section sicne exposure and motion blur problems occured


----------



## neea (Apr 13, 2007)

It wasn't until #7 that I realized the fuzzyness was coming from his ears. I thought it was all from his tail. I've never seen a squirel with such fuzzy ears before.
Great pics!


----------



## neon (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the ways the squirrels move. They can be in remarkable poses all you need is the patience and a good lense.


----------



## Deebo (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool shots. I love the wee face the squirrel is pulling in no 2. So funny

Dee


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks again  patience wasn't my strong point that morning ... but the lens is ok


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww. 
Mega "awww-factor" involved in all of these.
To have this one STOP and stay, even though you had to use the full length of the 300mm AND crop, but still. I see them sometimes, but only their "whoosh" when they go up the tree ... or I see them as roadkill :cry: - that's when they are no longer this cute and pretty.

Congratulations on getting this one so sharp and clear, I best like its expression in the very last photo.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks! 



LaFoto said:


> use the full length of the 300mm AND crop, but still. I see them sometimes, but only their "whoosh" when they go up the tree



Well, it is a 300mm prime, so I have no choice there with shorter lengths 

And I realised for small animals like these you do not really need a zoom .. your lens is always too short ...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 15, 2007)

Sabine said:


> Knuddelig, schnuffig, putzig, niedlich, süß!



Danke danke  Soviel nette Worte habe ich gar nicht verdient  ... ach halt, die galten ja dem Eichhörnchen 

( Sorry for falling into German habits guys  )


----------



## hamburger (Apr 21, 2007)

morydd said:


> It's amazing how much difference a fuzzy tail makes. Without it these'd just be pictures of rats. Good pictures, still rats.



My Scottish pen pal used to drop similar remarks. Although she, of course, was referring to the dratted grey ones that seem to have taken over the UK (How's that for an un-friendly take over???). Totally inappropriate for the ever-so-cute red squirrel, of course!!! 

Lovely shots, Alex - ## 7 and 8 definitely get my vote!


----------



## hamburger (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Danke danke  Soviel nette Worte habe ich gar nicht verdient  ... ach halt, die galten ja dem Eichhörnchen
> 
> ( Sorry for falling into German habits guys  )



We'll have to get Sabine to brush up her English, then, don't we?


----------



## Ranger (Apr 21, 2007)

I love #2, what a cutie!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, Ranger.



hamburger said:


> We'll have to get Sabine to brush up her English, then, don't we?



well, we could, but then again I like posting in Germany from time to time to make this forum even more international


----------

